# Losing electrical hours after the new year???



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk Batman.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.

I have no idea. Your boss can tell you. Are you in the union?


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

Batman said:


> I've been working with a company for a few weeks now and have not been registered as an apprentice yet. I'm just wondering if the hours I've accumulated will transfer over in the new year as I think I'll be signed up then?
> 
> Thanks!


I think it all depends on what state your in . In nj you can prove how many hours you have wrked when it comes time to take your test with pay stubs .

In ct I know you have to get registered and all hours befor geting registerd do not count towards your 
Licence .

Have you ever considered applying to the ibew apprentiship program at your local hall .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Unionpride277 said:


> I think it all depends on what state your in .


 He is in Canada.



> In nj you can prove how many hours you have wrked when it comes time to take your test with pay stubs .


 Since when? If the work was in NJ, you need to have these signed and sealed by the licensed contractor that you worked for. 
https://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/elec/Applications/Work-Experience-Certification.pdf


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

HackWork said:


> He is in Canada.
> 
> Since when? If the work was in NJ, you need to have these signed and sealed by the licensed contractor that you worked for.
> https://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/elec/Applications/Work-Experience-Certification.pdf


That is the form the employer fills out.
If an employer refuses or whatever... I believe you can verify your experience to the state via pay stubs.

I'm sure, in NJ especially, it will prolong the process though.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batman (Sep 19, 2017)

Not in the union it's a small company with about 10 guys, I'm in Ontario Canada and I only heard from a friend about my hours maybe not transferring over. I talked to my boss before saying all my hours will be counted for but didn't mention a new year.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

trentonmakes said:


> That is the form the employer fills out.
> If an employer refuses or whatever... I believe you can verify your experience to the state via pay stubs.
> 
> I'm sure, in NJ especially, it will prolong the process though.
> ...


In my experience from talking to dozens, probably approaching 100 people who got their license, the board does not accept pay stubs or W2's. People have had problems getting contractors to sign the forms and it took a long time to get the board to contact those contractors and tell them that they had to sign and seal the form. The only exception is when a contractor is dead or out of business, and that has to be proven.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Batman said:


> I've been working with a company for a few weeks now and have not been registered as an apprentice yet. I'm just wondering if the hours I've accumulated will transfer over in the new year as I think I'll be signed up then?
> 
> Thanks!


In Ontario all apprentices must be registered. It is illegal for you to do any electrical work if your not. Many non union contractors promise they will register you and it never happens. Ask your boss for the exact date he plans on registering you, keep all your pay stubs as well.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

HackWork said:


> In my experience from talking to dozens, probably approaching 100 people who got their license, the board does not accept pay stubs or W2's. People have had problems getting contractors to sign the forms and it took a long time to get the board to contact those contractors and tell them that they had to sign and seal the form. The only exception is when a contractor is dead or out of business, and that has to be proven.


Thats what I'm thinking. Contractor refuses to sign, then what?
I tried finding what I've read, but getting a bunch of NJ schooling ads in google searches. Lol

I would think 5years of w2s would qualify as verifiable experience. The state can or cannot verify that all it wants.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

trentonmakes said:


> Thats what I'm thinking. Contractor refuses to sign, then what?
> I tried finding what I've read, but getting a bunch of NJ schooling ads in google searches. Lol
> 
> I would think 5years of w2s would qualify as verifiable experience. The state can or cannot verify that all it wants.
> ...


If the contractor doesn’t want to sign and seal the form, you are sh!t out of luck until of the board makes them.

As far as using pay stubs or other documents, that might sound logical, but the board of examiners doesn’t go by logic.

For what it’s worth, paystub’s and W-2s don’t approve electrical experience, just employment. They want certification that you did electrical work, not push a broom, answered the phone, or drove the truck.


----------



## Bleddyn (Aug 29, 2018)

When you and your employer sit down with the person from the MCTU, your employer can credit you some hours based on ‘past work experiance’. But it’s up to the Ministry to decide how many hours they’ll approve.

I just finished my Level 1, and a bunch of guys at school we’re talking about how many hours they were credited. I believe the maximum is around 500 hours (mostly for guys who did related co-op programs in high school). But in any case, you’ll likely receive some credited hours.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Bleddyn said:


> When you and your employer sit down with the person from the MCTU, your employer can credit you some hours based on ‘past work experiance’. *But it’s up to the Ministry to decide how many hours they’ll approve.*
> 
> I just finished my Level 1, and a bunch of guys at school we’re talking about how many hours they were credited. I believe the maximum is around 500 hours (mostly for guys who did related co-op programs in high school). But in any case, you’ll likely receive some credited hours.


It’s also up to the contractor if he wants to give you any hours at all!

Very often you get none and he tells you how lucky you are to be getting signed up as an apprentice. 

Talked with a new apprentice recently who was dragged along for three years with non stop promises about getting signed up and credited hours, ended up with zero. Now has to accumulate a full 9000.

Again in Ontario it is illegal for the contractor to do this, you must me a registered apprentice to do any electrical work.


----------



## Bleddyn (Aug 29, 2018)

eddy current said:


> ... Again in Ontario it is illegal for the contractor to do this, you must me a registered apprentice to do any electrical work.


Yes, however there is actually an exception to that... I worked in property management for a number of years, and our company participated in a program the ESA has that's called CSS (Continuous Safety Services), which allows unlicensed maintenance people to do electrical maintenance work in owned commercial buildings. Experience for which I received some credited hours.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Bleddyn said:


> Yes, however there is actually an exception to that... I worked in property management for a number of years, and our company participated in a program the ESA has that's called CSS (Continuous Safety Services), which allows unlicensed maintenance people to do electrical maintenance work in owned commercial buildings. Experience for which I received some credited hours.


Glad you got some hours but The CSS is a huge joke and just a money grab for ESA. How they get away with it is beyond me. Totally against laws set out in the OHSA green book and MOL. One of these days someone will get seriously injured or worse, then what? Ask ESA about it. They admit It’s a total grey area. 

I did a lot of work for a community housing company where they used this CSS program. The maintenance guys at first were only replacing broken receptacles but then they started getting a false confidence because they were doing electrical work and filling the log book that was getting signed by ESA. They started replacing 240 volt thermostats, replacing breakers in panels etc until one of their guys got a bad shock. They changed their policy after that.

That CSS logbook should only be for licenced contractors to fill out when doing small replacement jobs that don’t require a permit,not for untrained maintenance workers.


----------

